# Vitamin E



## In the Kitchen (Jul 19, 2005)

Well, you all said it!  Now Vitamin E is something to worry about.  Did you all hear it?  I ate bacon and wondered if anyone was watching to report not good.  I do eat things I know have gotten bad report.  I woke up this morning so I won't worry today about it.  After all, I do know there is Higher Power Who will tell me when it was wrong that I did something.  Till then I will continue to take Vitamin E and eat bacon occassionally.


----------

